

Firefox 7 Aurora is now available for download and upgrade - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/07/firefox-7-aurora-is-now-available-for.html

======
Udo
> Reduced memory usage (Memory leak is one of the important issue in Firefox).

It's good to see them acknowledging there's a problem. Back in the day when I
still used FF (feels like an eternity but couldn't have been more than a few
months) the Mozilla developers always denied there were memory issues in the
first place.

------
macavity23
Hooray! I prefer FF's interface to Chrome or Safari, but it gets up to 6-700MB
RAM usage on my Mac (with 'only' 2GB RAM) so I find I have to restart it to
release memory when I'm running Eclipse, Tomcat and Photoshop at the same
time... hopefully this will make things better.

------
Nyarlah
Keep in mind this is Aurora 7, and not Firefox 7. Aurora is like a public pre-
beta build of Firefox (and Firefox 6 beta is not even out yet).

------
wccrawford
I... What? What version are we on!? lol

~~~
intellection
Mozilla gave Firefox a curve as version numbers become grades.

